# Reedy Brushless ESC & Motor



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

*A Speed Control for Both Worlds: LRP "Sphere" Brushed/Brushless Speed Control* - LRP Electronics announces the new "Sphere" digital speed control. This revolutionary new speed control offers racers an easy intermediate "step" into the new era of brushless motors, because it's the first competition-level ESC that can be used with both conventional brushed motors and the new brushless, sensored motors such as the Reedy NEO One.

The full story on the main HobbyTalk web site.


Leading the Brushless Revolution: Reedy NEO One Brushless Motor - Reedy Motors is pleased to announce their first brushless motor, the NEO One Brushless. Developed in conjunction with LRP Electronics "Sphere" brushless and brushed electronic speed control, the NEO One delivers what racers all over the world have been waiting for. the true driving feel of a high-performance brushed motor with virtually no maintenance!

The full story on the main HobbyTalk web site.

So now we have Novak and Reedy with brushless motors with Orion close behind. The only holdout is Trinity... or do they have one waiting in the wings too?


----------



## Alpha (Sep 19, 2002)

Are there any pictures or specs on the Neo one brushless Motor?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Did you click the "full story" link?


----------



## Alpha (Sep 19, 2002)

Found the info on the 2'nd link.

It seems that we may be able to mix brushless motors and speed controls from different manufaturers as long as the speed control can handle the motor. Now how do you regulate a brushless class if one company says there motor is equal to a 9 turn and another company say's there's is about equal to a 12 turn? Should they run together or seperate?


----------



## Trixter (Oct 8, 1998)

I think that Modified, is modified. At most of the tracks that I race (3) they let me run in "MOD" truck. I am no threat anyway, I've come close a few times but haven't won yet.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The proposed ROAR rules will limit brushless motors much like the rules for brushed motors.


----------



## bradford (Sep 25, 2001)

hmm motor looks alot like a novak. plugs and all.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

ROAR is requiring those types of plugs to be ROAR legal. That makes motors and ESCs interchangable.


----------

